# Sticky Pods



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

have any of you crazy videophiles tried these? The inventor's enthusiasm is rather laim...making it hard to call a sleeze-ball setup or not...Just curious as to if anyone has had any experience with it or not...I'd hate to see my HD Camcorder in my RVM tumbling down the road...:yikes:

http://www.stickypod.com/ :dunno:


----------



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)

I have one.

it works as advertised. Also have one from chasecam.com and it works a little better (stays stuck for a whole day and is much lighter) just remember they do need a clean dry surface to stick well.

and while you are at it get a chasecam bulletcam for your video


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome...just what i wanted to hear...

I'm gonna make an uneducated guess and say that the chase cam doesn't support audio??

I'm definetly diggin your setup...

again...thanks for the info...


----------



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)

dawgbone said:


> Awesome...just what i wanted to hear...
> 
> I'm gonna make an uneducated guess and say that the chase cam doesn't support audio??
> 
> ...


they sell powered mics - I have one which I keep in the car


----------

